# How many BMOQ courses a year?



## PerezR (14 Mar 2019)

Hello,
Does anyone know how many BMOQ courses are conducted per year?

Thanks!


----------



## crlemesur (29 Mar 2019)

I also want to know this question. As well as whether DEOs can (or often) attend summer serials.


----------



## TechCrmn (29 Mar 2019)

PerezR said:
			
		

> Hello,
> Does anyone know how many BMOQ courses are conducted per year?
> 
> Thanks!



There are many BMOQs run per year, at least 15 serials and possibly more. Although the majority of ROTP BMOQs are run in the summer, there are also many DEO BMOQs that are run throughout the summer as well.


----------

